# LRP COMP BRUSHLESS SPEEDO (problems)



## muddd (Sep 7, 2005)

This weekend racing was the first weekend running brushless 4300 class this season at our local track, we ran the new comp speedos from LRP, in the class there were 7 cars, 5 of the cars had these speedos in, it was the first time these speedos were ran,,,,,,,,,,brand new, 4 out of the 5 cars could not even run do to the car shutting off, i thought it might hav been something i had done, but i dought it due to the other racers having problems, I would just like to see if other racers are having problems with this speedo, my recent problems with new speedos hav brought me to this post, the money we spend in this hobby I would think when we buy new products that the products should work, maybe more testing, upgrades,etc, should b done before the products are sent out on the market, just my oppinion

Charlie Flanagan :wave:


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

You need to turn AutoCell off, which is the first Mode in the setup procedure. If you did a search on these forums you would have already found this information as I posted it months ago! This happens because the speedo thinks you are running LiPo batteries and you are probably runnng 4-cell packs, which makes the speedo shut off into safety mode for LiPo conditions. I think the procedure is:


Turn the speedo on. Hold the Set button until the light flashes. It will flash once, meaning it is in AutoCell, if you press the Set button once more it will then flash twice, meaning it is in NiMH only mode, and viola, problem solved. Check your manual before following these directions to verify their accuracy.


----------



## muddd (Sep 7, 2005)

THX for the help xray, that was more info than i got from associated, ill give it a try

Charlie Flanagan


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Let me know what you find out, cuz I'm curious. I had the same problem initially, but it was just oversight and not well documented by LRP (shame on them!). However, now that it is fixed I love this speedo.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

muddd said:


> .................the money we spend in this hobby I would think when we buy new products that the products should work, maybe more testing, upgrades,etc, should b done before the products are sent out on the market, just my oppinion


Also,I think the instructions on the speedos could have been better laid-out. When you first open up the instruction page/manual,you get hit up-front w/so much info that you either miss or forget what you're looking for. I have both the GTB & Sphere Comp and had to look through & read the instructions 4x before setting those speedos up. I've seen other racers struggle w/setting up their GTB's & thinking they're defective only to find out that there's a 3 second time limit between functions (if you look at & read the fine print).
-George


----------



## muddd (Sep 7, 2005)

Irvan i agree, the books are wow! my speedo was definetly in lipo mode, ill wait another two weeks to try it out

C3


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

man i am glad it was set wrong cause you were hauling azz for them 4 lap runs.


----------



## smokey (Sep 16, 2002)

i checked mine and it was in lipo mode....shame on me....


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Glad I could help, fellas. Have fun racing! My 5star is FLYING, too bad I suck at oval pan.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

muddd said:


> Irvan i agree, the books are wow! my speedo was definetly in lipo mode, ill wait another two weeks to try it out
> 
> C3


I'll be trying mine this Friday in our 4300 Brushless Oval class. We'll see how it stacks up compared to a GTB.
-George


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Well, personally it's better than a GTB. Easier to setup, doesn't require changes for brushed to brushless, and is smoother. But anyways, make sure you set the punch conrol to 5 for the 4300, so you really get that juice flowing coming out of the corners. I left mine on default drag brake for the 4300 motor.

Now only if DEANS would come out with a special brushless plug, that would be awesome. I hate swapping out motors when there are three wires!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

SuperXRAY said:


> Now only if DEANS would come out with a special brushless plug, that would be awesome. I hate swapping out motors when there are three wires!


I called Deans about two weeks ago and they said they are working on a 3-Pin Ultra-Plug and it will be out late this year. So for now, I plan to just use two 2-pin ultra plugs and not bother to glue them together so I can recycle them when the 3-pin plugs come out.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

SuperXRAY said:


> Well, personally it's better than a GTB. Easier to setup, doesn't require changes for brushed to brushless, and is smoother. But anyways, make sure you set the punch conrol to 5 for the 4300, so you really get that juice flowing coming out of the corners. I left mine on default drag brake for the 4300 motor.
> 
> Now only if DEANS would come out with a special brushless plug, that would be awesome. I hate swapping out motors when there are three wires!


I've found out already that the Sphere is easier to setup & program than the GTB. Only 2 lights to look at vs 5(?) on the GTB. I think I've set my Punch on 5 & no drag brake. Don't need brakes on a 330' flat oval! LOL 
-George


----------

